# Thermocouple adapters



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Anybody use one of these to test a w/h gas valves prior to replacing it? I see one for electrical testing being sold online and one to adapt l. hand thermocouples to r/hand use.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

We always test either a thermocouple or power pile before we try to change it out... about 99.999% of the time it needs replacing.... on commercial equipment we change it on the start up of the season regardless if it needs it or not.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

JK949 said:


> Anybody use one of these to test a w/h gas valves prior to replacing it? I see one for electrical testing being sold online and one to adapt l. hand thermocouples to r/hand use.


 



One of what? I don't see a pic. It used to be when I suspected the thermocouple was bad, ( ie: pilot light wasn't staying lit) I used to just replace thermocouple. If pilot stayed lit, I was good to go. Now I use a thermocouple tester.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

i use a multimeter and check millivolt reading to test.. But i have removed electromagnets from the old gas valves and kept them in my bag to test thermocouples...


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> One of what? I don't see a pic. It used to be when I suspected the thermocouple was bad, ( ie: pilot light wasn't staying lit) I used to just replace thermocouple. If pilot stayed lit, I was good to go. Now I use a thermocouple tester.


http://www.globaltestsupply.com/c/314/TPI_A115_Thermocouple_Adapter_for_Gas_Valves.html

Something like this to test the gas valve.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I have these (2)


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

The tester on the top is the one that has to be screwed into the gas control valve and then the thermocouple is screwed into the tester. I prefer the bottom one. That one has a magnet in it, you attach a thermocouple to the tester, push in the disc (button) and hold a match to the thermocouple's element. After a few seconds, let go of the button. If ther thermocouple is good, the disc (button) will stay held in. If it pops back, then thermocouple is bad and needs to be replaced.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> The tester on the top is the one that has to be screwed into the gas control valve and then the thermocouple is screwed into the tester. I prefer the bottom one. That one has a magnet in it, you attach a thermocouple to the tester, push in the disc (button) and hold a match to the thermocouple's element. After a few seconds, let go of the button. If ther thermocouple is good, the disc (button) will stay held in. If it pops back, then thermocouple is bad and needs to be replaced.


Neat! Where did you find that?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

JK949 said:


> Neat! Where did you find that?


 



The bottom one I purchased at a local plumbing supply house.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> The bottom one I purchased at a local plumbing supply house.


Isn't that pretty much what you'd get if you butchered a gas valve?






Paul


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

rocksteady said:


> Isn't that pretty much what you'd get if you butchered a gas valve?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



Yes, I believe you are correct.:yes:


----------



## stomper (Feb 19, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> Yes, I believe you are correct.:yes:


Great info tommy, i currently use the hi limit adapter (the one on top in the picture) for closed circuit testing of tcouples along with a open circuit test with my DMM.
But i just went out to my junk pile and salvaged two of the magnets out of some older valves.
One valve i had to tap two solder points with a unibit to unscrew the magnet the other one i just had to snip the two wires and unscrewed the magnet.
Tested both of em and only one was good but still another tool in the arsenal to use.
Im gonna rig one up both adapters so i can check the MV voltage and a visual magnet test.
Never seen or heard of this trick till today thanks:thumbup:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I find it easier to check if the magnet stays closed when testing a thermocouple, rather than trying to get a read on my multimeter in millivolts. But that's just me.


----------



## Rudge500 (Mar 27, 2011)

*Tester*

Tommy Plumber

I have hunted around the net for one of those (green) thermocouple testers but I can't find one. Could you give me the name of the store where you bought it? Or even what they called it.

A simple little tool, I would like to get one

Rudge


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Rudge500 said:


> Tommy Plumber
> 
> I have hunted around the net for one of those (green) thermocouple testers but I can't find one. Could you give me the name of the store where you bought it? Or even what they called it.
> 
> ...


 



I bought it at Palm Beach Plumbing Parts. www.pbplumbingparts.com

They ought to be able to hook you up.


----------



## Rudge500 (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks for that, much appreciated.
I will contact them and see if they can send a couple me, I am in Melbourne Australia. Florida is not quite my local store!

Rudge


----------

